# cutest photo i have ever taken



## bluedragon (Nov 19, 2016)

this was a rare sighting ive seen normally adult bearded dragons kill babies these were my beardies and i put my baby beardie with sky my adult female please explain why this was so so cute


----------



## Herpo (Nov 19, 2016)

Cute sure, but why did you put them together if you knew they could kill each other?


----------

